# Fall in New England



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2019)

I love the fall in Vermont,  but then.... comes winter.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

It's beautiful up there in the Fall. ...  I remember some very scenic trips we made to the NE in September/October.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

And of course, the covered bridges


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## nan (Aug 31, 2019)

Love the beautiful pics.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 31, 2019)

Years ago we used to go down to New Hampshire on our Canadian Thanksgiving weekend(mid Oct)
to see the colours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2019)

Shelburne Farms is a great stop!

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...eviews-Shelburne_Farms-Shelburne_Vermont.html


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 31, 2019)

Tunbridge... home of the Flint bridge.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 31, 2019)

my bad. forgot the closeup.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Shelburne Farms is a great stop!
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...eviews-Shelburne_Farms-Shelburne_Vermont.html


What a fabulous place!
I love the list of daily events; 10:30- Chicken Parade, for instance.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Cornwall, CT


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah, but someone has to rake those leave every year.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2019)

Beautiful photographs.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 31, 2019)

Have always wanted to visit NE in the fall for the color changes.  Love the pics!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2019)

Just gorgeous!  I love the fall because of those colors.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2019)

There's a lot here for leaf peepers in New England-
https://www.tripsavvy.com/new-england-foliage-central-4045346


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2019)

Beautiful photos. I've always been in love with the New England states. As a kid we vacationed there most every summer for a week or two. In later years we would drive up from New Jersey just to see the leaves turning.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 15, 2019)

I grew up in New England. I miss the fall. I'm thinking of fresh apples, coffee, cheddar cheese, and Apple cider donuts.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 15, 2019)

I love this tune and it brings out many of the enjoyments of Fall, here in New England.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 15, 2019)

Beautiful song DaveA. I never heard it before. Got me thinking about asking the hubby if he would like to drive up this year to see the leaves.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

DaveA said:


> I love this tune and it brings out many of the enjoyments of Fall, here in New England.



Beautiful Dave.  ..  

I'm sad that I'll never see New England again. ...  Many  memories of trips  there w/hubby years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Beautiful Dave.  ..
> 
> I'm sad that I'll never see New England again. ...  Many  memories of trips  there w/hubby years ago.


Come up and visit me, Bonnie... we'll go leaf-peeping


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Great thread


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 25, 2019)

The wife and I have got our eye on a leaf peeper bus tour.  https://www.caravan.com/tour/usa-new-england  I guess we better get it in gear for fall of 2020 'cause I hear the tours fill up fast.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> The wife and I have got our eye on a leaf peeper bus tour.  https://www.caravan.com/tour/usa-new-england  I guess we better get it in gear for fall of 2020 'cause I hear the tours fill up fast.



Welcome to the Forum, TravelinMan!

I hope you will enjoy your trip to New England. It is very pretty in the fall.


----------

